# Thinking about buying and questions



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not new to Android/rooting, but I'm new to tablets. Soon, I'll need a new 'laptop' with emphasis on battery before my fall semester this year but I was thinking of of buying a Transformer (Infinity) when the new one comes out. I just have a few concerns since I'll be using this as my primary, well...everything.

I believe the Prime was dubbed 18 hours on battery with the dock, Infinity is 16 so they say. With a custom rom, what kind of battery and performance are you guys getting?

As far as Microsoft Office, is there anything I have to be concerned about? I know there are alternatives, but...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.wps.moffice_eng&feature=search_result

Mainly when I'm on my computer (Samsung QX430), all I do is browse the web, work in MS Office, watch movies and compress music with Audacity. That's it. Does this sound possible with a Android tablet?

PS: I own a Galaxy Nexus and I'd love the integration between the two, which is why I'm considering this.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

I personally love love my prime...wouldn't hold my breath for the infinity.

However, IMHO I would never use it as a primary for work or school, as I tinker tad too much and find things don't always work as nicely as they should or at all. (For me that's okay -- it is the reason I bought it) Bottom line? Its a fine machine and if you stick to a stable ROM you will have a good tablet experience..."tablet experience" that can't quite replace a laptop and certainly not a desktop...Again, for me, tabs are intermediaries between the more robust desk and lap tops.

I don't foresee any issues with any word processing apps...browsing and word processing on the go? This is the device for you...Depending on your media collection you will need an external drive...I know I can't fit all my movies and music on my prime....

Sorry, I know that may not help much, but the lines between mobility and robust devices is certainly being blurred nowadays.


----------



## thompsd (May 14, 2012)

I've had the prime for several months now and have been testing to see if I can ditch the Dell the company gave me, sadly not entirely. There are somethings a laptop just does better than a tablet. I use the prime almost exclusively for viewing content or doing emails, it sucks at creating powerpoints or spreadsheets or docs, it can be done but it's way harder primarily because Office is just not optimized for Android and everything is a kludge. I also have issues with sites that rely heavily on java like our travel site, it's extremely combersome and slow, can be done but something that would take me 5 min on the dell takes 45 on the prime. Now having said this you'll have to pry my prime out of my cold dead hands because it's great at consuming content like books, emails, pdf's, weather, music, video etc, you just can't create it on the prime.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I have an old Dell at my house running an Intel Core 2 Duo processor as well, but I think I'm going for it. I'll obviously have to do more research, but thanks for the input fellas


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

So I took the plunge and bought it early haha I'm actually really impressed. It's gonna take a while to get used to typing on such a small keyboard though. For the life of me I can't seem to root it with the new firmware (fml I know) but anyone have any tips on battery life with this thing?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to downgrade your firmware .15. I have done a couple remotely, I'm very busy and can't do it today but if you need some help feel free to PM me. Once you get rooted and a nice rom, I really don't see battery life being an issue especially since you have the dock. Of course the super IPS setting enabled is a big battery drain. Turning off locations in apps that don't need it and turning off automatic syncing to apps that don't need it will be a big battery save. In the settings/asus settings you should have three CPU modes, performance, balanced and power saver, and power saver will help when you really need to stretch it.

Screen Brightness is definitely a big one, I use the quick settings to manually adjust my screen brightness as auto brightness uses more power on my machine than me managing it myself.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> You need to downgrade your firmware .15. I have done a couple remotely, I'm very busy and can't do it today but if you need some help feel free to PM me. Once you get rooted and a nice rom, I really don't see battery life being an issue especially since you have the dock. Of course the super IPS setting enabled is a big battery drain. Turning off locations in apps that don't need it and turning off automatic syncing to apps that don't need it will be a big battery save. In the settings/asus settings you should have three CPU modes, performance, balanced and power saver, and power saver will help when you really need to stretch it.
> 
> Screen Brightness is definitely a big one, I use the quick settings to manually adjust my screen brightness as auto brightness uses more power on my machine than me managing it myself.


Not bad so far, but about downgrading the firmware...I may need some help with that haha I can't do this directly from /settings can I?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Not bad so far, but about downgrading the firmware...I may need some help with that haha I can't do this directly from /settings can I?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Nope this is done by using the computer, you download the .15 version firmware .blob file and install it through ADB.

There's a very useful guid that I have laying around somewhere, and also someone modified one of the one click root programs to include a feature for downgrading, which automates a lot of the ADB process with a script I believe.

Let me dig up some useful threads from when I remotely downgraded and rooted a friends prime remotely with team viewer. I'll come back and post some links in a bit so at least you will have a better explanation of how the process works.


----------

